# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتب تفضح الطريقة التجانية وكفرياتها

## العلمي أمل

*كتب تفضح الطريقة التجانية وكفرياتها* 
هذه الصفحة سأخصصها إن شاء الله للتعريف ببعض الكتب المتخصصة في دراسة عقائد التجانية ومناقشتها على ضوء الكتاب والسنة والرد على بدعها وكفرياتها ورأي علماء الأمة وموقفهم بالإجماع من ذلك كله.

*1)   * *الكتاب الأول:** التجانية دراسة لأهم عقائد التجانية على ضوء الكتاب والسنة للدكتور علي بن محمد آل دخيل الله*
*اسم الكتاب**:** التجانية دراسة لأهم عقائد التجانية على ضوء الكتاب والسنة* *
**المؤلف**:** د. علي بن محمد آل دخيل الله* *
**الناشر**:** دار العاصمة/ السعودية* *
**عدد الصفحات**:** 289 
*
*التعريف بالكتاب[1]* *تحدث الباحث في التمهيد عن البدعة ورجح أن البدعة في اصطلاح أهل الشرع لم ترد إلا مذمومة مؤيداً ذلك بالأحاديث والآثار** .* 
*كما بين أن البدع كلها حرام ولكنها تتفاوت في التحريم، فمنها ما هو كفر، ومنها ما هو معصية، ومنها ما هو مكروه كراهية تحريم**.* 
*كما تحدث عن التصوف وبين أن نشأته كانت في أوائل القرن الثاني، وأن انتشاره كان بعد القرن الثالث**.* 
*كما رجح بالأدلة أن الصوفية سموا بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى الصوف بعد أن ذكر جملة من الأقوال في سبب التسمية** .* 
*بعد ذلك القسم الأول والذي جعله في بابين في الأول ، تحدث عن التجاني وبين أنه سمي بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى أخواله "بني توجين " ، كما بين أن العصر الذي نشأ فيه كانت تسوده الفتن والقلاقل ، وأن الحركة العلمية كانت تعيش عصر الاحتضار وأن التصوف في عصره كان دروشة و تمسحاً بالقبور والمزارات** .* 
*كما بين بعد المقارنة بين كتاب جواهر المعاني وكتاب المقصد الأحمد ، أن من جواهر المعاني ما نقل من المقصد الأحمد باللفظ ومنه ما نقل بالمعنى ، مؤيداً ذلك ببعض الصفحات المصورة من الكتابين ، التي تبين حقيقة ذلك**.* 
*وفي الباب الثاني بين أن التجانية سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى مؤسسها أحمد التجاني ، كما بين أن من أسباب انتشارها قلة العلم والعلماء في عصره وفي بيئته ، ومساندة الأمير سلمان ـ أمير المغرب في وقته ـ له ، وكثرة ما فيها من الثواب المزعوم** .* 
*كما أشار إلى شيء من تاريخ التجانية في كل من الجزائر والسنغال ، وبين موالاتها للفرنسيين في الجزائر ومعاداتها في السنغال ، وبين أن هذا الاختلاف يرجع إلى اختلاف مشارب ونشأة مشايخ الطريقة التجانية في البلدين** .* 
*أما القسم الثاني، فجعله في ثلاثة أبواب**:** الأول* *تحدث فيه عن عقيدتهم بالله ، وبين إيمانهم بوحدة الوجود ، كما ذكر جملة من أقوال العلماء في تكفير من قال بوحدة الوجود** .* *كما بين أن التجانيين حيال هذه العقيدة ينقسمون إلى ثلاثة أقسام** :* *قسم يؤمنون بها ويدافعون عنها وهم أكثر مشايخ التجانية المتقدمين** .* *وقسم ينكرونها ويكفرون قائلها ، وهم بعض المتأخرين منهم**.* * وقسم ثالث وهم العامة فكل ما قيل لهم آمنوا به ، وكل ما حذروا منه كفروا به ، فهم جهلة مقلدون ، وهم أغلبية أهل هذه الطائفة** .* 
*كما تحدث عن الفناء وبين أنه لم يرد مدح لفظ "الفناء " لا في الكتاب ولا في السنة ولا في كلام الصحابة والتابعين ، وأن لفظ " الفناء " لا يقبل مطلقاً ولا يرد مطلقاً ، بل لا بد فيه من التفصيل** .* *كما بين أن حال الفناء ليست حال كمال، ولو كانت كذلك لكان أولى الناس بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** .* 
*ثم تحدث عن ادعائهم علم الغيب، وبين أن من ادعى علم الغيب فقد كفر ،وأن من ذهب إلى الكهنة والمنجمين ممن يدعون علم الغيب فقد ارتكب كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب ، وأن ما أخذ على ذلك من مال فهو سحت وحرام .. وذكر أقوال العلماء في ذلك** .* 
*وفي الباب الثاني تحدث عن عقيدتهم في القرآن والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي اليوم الآخر فبين انحرافهم في تفضيل صلاة الفاتح لما أغلق على القرآن الكريم ، كما نقض قولهم بأنها من كلام الله ، وبين أصل هذه الصلاة ، وأن ما ورد منها في أثر موقوف على علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ضعيف السند، وبين أن من سوى صلاة الفاتح لما أغلق بكلام الله سبحانه وتعالى فقد كفر ، لأنه سوى بين كلام الخالق وكلام المخلوق ، وأن من فضل صلاة الفاتح لما أغلق على القرآن الكريم فلا شك أنه أشد كفراً** .* 
*ثم نقض قولهم بأنهم يرون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة بعد موته ، وأنه يخاطبهم ويخاطبونه ، وأنهم يتلقون عنه ويأخذون منه ، وبين أن ذلك مستحيل شرعاً وعقلاً ، وأن ذلك من تلبيس الشيطان وتوهيمه، وأن من قال ذلك فقد أتى بقول فاسد ، وذكر بعض ما قاله العلماء في ذلك** .* 
*و نقض دعواهم بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كتم شيئاً من وحي الله ، وأن وحي الله لم ينقطع عنهم وذكر أن من اعتقد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كتم شيئاً من وحي الله فقد كفر ، لمخالفته لصريح القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة وإجماع الأمة** .* 
*و فصل القول في التوسل ، وبين أن التوسل منه ما هو مشروع ،ومنه ما هو شرك ، ومنه ما هو بدعة محرمة** .* 
*كما بين عقيدتهم في طلب المدد من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن التجاني ، وبين أن طلب الحوائج من الأموات والاستعانة بهم واعتقاد أنهم يمدون الناس بالخير ويمنعون عنهم الشر ، مخالف لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه شرك ، وذكر جملة من أقوال العلماء في ذلك** .* 
*كما بين أن من زعم أن التجاني خاتم الأولياء فقد خالف الكتاب والسنة وقد زكى نفسه ورفعها فوق قدرها ، وأن من فعل ذلك فمعتد آثم** .* 
*كما نقض زعمهم بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ضمن للتجاني وأتباعه الجنة ، كما فند قول التجاني:" من رآني دخل الجنة " وبين أنه لا يجوز القطع لأحد من أهل القبلة بجنة أو نار إلا بنص ثابت ، وإنما يرجى للمحسن ويخاف على المسيء**.* 
*وبين أن العلماء قد شنعوا على من ادعى مثل هذا الادعاء ، لما فيه من الجرأة على الله وإدعاء علم الغيب، إذ الخواتيم بيد الله لا يعلمها إلا هو ، وبين أن من ادعى علم الغيب فقد كفر** . 
**ثم تحدث عن بعض الفضائل التي يدعي التجانيون أنهم خصوا بها من دون الناس ، وفند دعواهم ، وبين أن الشريعة جاءت عامة للناس جميعاً ، وتناول كل فضيلة من هذه الفضائل بالرد** .* 
*وتحدث في الباب الأخير عن أوراد وأذكار التجانيين وذكر أصل هذه الأوراد عندهم وما يستدلون به عليها ، وفند كل دليل من أدلتهم ، وبين أن الأصل الدعاء بما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أدعية وأذكار، كما بين أن أوراد التجانية من الأوراد المبتدعة ، لما لازمها من هيئات وشروط وكيفيات ، ثم ذكر جملة من أقوال العلماء في الحث على لزوم ما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أدعية وأذكار ، وأن أدعية التجانية ونحوها من البدع المحرمة .*  
[1]  - عن موقع الإسلام اليوم: بحوث ودراسات http://islamtoday.net/bohooth/artshow-87-1323.htm

----------


## العلمي أمل

*2) الكتاب الثاني:* *الهدية الهادية إلى الطائفة التيجانية* *
اسم الكتاب**:*الهدية الهادية إلى الطائفة التيجانية*
**المؤلف**:** د.* محمد تقي الدين الهلالي*
**تاريخ الطبع:* 1393 هـ (الطبعة الثانية)*
**عدد الصفحات**:*141 *نبذة تعريفية*: يعد هذا الكتاب رداً على التجانية، وبين حقيقة هذه الطريقة وما فيها من الأباطيل، ليحذرها من لم يقع في شباكها ويتنبه لما فيها والذين لا يزالون متورطين في مهاويها .والطريف في الأمر أن المؤلف كان في البداية من المنتسبين إلى الطريقة التجانية كما يحكي في كتابه... بل من المتعصبين لها، وقد كان بارزا فيها بمرتبة "المقدم" المؤهل لإعطاء وردها وتلقين مريديها... والكتاب ممتع طريف يستحق القراءة مرارا وتكرارا لما فيه من فوائد...
*
ترجمة المؤلف* مقتبسة بتصرف عن موقعه[1]
هو العلامة المحدث واللغوي الشهير والأديب البارع والشاعر الفحل والرحالة المغربي الرائد الشيخ السلفي الدكتور محمد التقي المعروف بـ *محمد تقي الدين* ، كنيته *أبو شكيب* ( _إذ سمى أول ولد له على اسم صديقه الأمير شكيب أرسلان_ ) ويرفع نسبه إلى موسى الكاظم، بن جعفر الصادق، بن محمد الباقر، بن علي زين العابدين، بن الحسين، بن علي و فاطمة بنت النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ وقد أقر هذا النسب السلطان الحسن الأول حين قدم سجلماسة *سنة 1311 هـ.* ولد الشيخ *سنة 1311 هـ* بقرية "الفرخ" ، وتسمى أيضا بـ "الفيضة القديمة" على بضعة أميال من الريصاني، وهي من بوادي مدينة سجلماسة المعروفة اليوم بتافيلالت الواقعة جنوبا بالمملكة المغربية. ترعرع في أسرة علم وفقه، فقد كان والده وجده من فقهاء تلك البلاد.
قرأ القرآن على والده وحفظه وهو بن اثنتي عشر سنة ثم جوده على الشيخ المقرئ أحمد بن صالح ثم لازم الشيخ محمد سيدي بن حبيب الله التندغي الشنقيطي فبدأ بحفظ مختصر خليل وقرأ عليه علوم اللغة العربية والفقه المالكي إلى أن أصبح الشيخ ينيبه عنه في غيابه، وبعد وفاة شيخه توجه لطلب العلم على علماء وجدة وفاس آنذاك إلى أن حصل على شهادة من جامع القرويين. ثم سافر إلى القاهرة ليبحث عن سنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالتقى ببعض المشايخ أمثال الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبو السمح والشيخ رشيد رضا والشيخ محمد الرمالي وغيرهم، كما حضر دروس القسم العالي بالأزهر ومكث بمصر نحو سنة واحدة يدعو إلى عقيدة السلف ويحارب الشرك والإلحاد. وبعد أن حج توجه إلى الهند لينال بغيته من علم الحديث فالتقى علماء أجلاء هناك فأفاد واستفاد ؛ ومن أجل العلماء الذين التقى بهم هناك المحدث العلامة الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عبد الرحيم المباركفوري صاحب "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي " وأخذ عنه من علم الحديث وأجازه وقد قرّظه بقصيدة يُهيب فيها بطلاب العلم إلى التمسك بالحديث والاستفادة من الشرح المذكور، وقد طبعت تلك القصيدة في الجزء الرابع من الطبعة الهندية ؛ كما أقام عند الشيخ محمد بن حسين بن محسن الحديدي الأنصاري اليماني نزيل الهند آنذاك وقرأ عليه أطرافا من الكتب الستة وأجازه أيضا. ومن الهند توجه إلى "الزبير" (البصرة) في العراق، حيث التقى العالم الموريتاني السلفي المحقق الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي، مؤسس مدرسة النجاة الأهلية بالزبير، وهو غير العلامة المفسر صاحب "أضواء البيان" واستفاد من علمه، ومكث بالعراق نحو ثلاث سنين ثم سافر إلى السعودية مرورا بمصر حيث أعطاه السيد محمد رشيد رضا توصية وتعريفاً إلى الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود قال فيها: (إن محمدا تقي الدين الهلالي المغربي أفضل من جاءكم من علماء الآفاق، فأرجو أن تستفيدوا من علمه)، فبقي في ضيافة الملك عبد العزيز بضعة أشهر إلى أن عين مراقبا للتدريس في المسجد النبوي وبقي بالمدينة سنتين ثم نقل إلى المسجد الحرام والمعهد العلمي السعودي بمكة وأقام بها سنة واحدة . وبعدها جاءته رسائل من إندونيسيا ومن الهند تطلبه للتدريس بمدارسها، فرجح قبول دعوة الشيخ سليمان الندوي رجاء أن يحصل على دراسة جامعية في الهند، وصار رئيس أساتذة الأدب العربي في كلية ندوة العلماء في مدينة لكنهو بالهند حيث بقي ثلاث سنوات تعلم فيها اللغة الإنجليزية ولم تتيسر له الدراسة الجامعية بها. وأصدر باقتراح من الشيخ سليمان الندوي وبمساعدة تلميذه الطالب مسعود عالم الندوي مجلة "الضياء". ثم عاد إلى الزبير (البصرة) وأقام بها ثلاث سنين معلما بمدرسة "النجاة الأهلية" المذكورة آنفا.  و بعد ذلك سافر إلى جنيف بالسويسرا وأقام عند صديقه، أمير البيان، شكيب أرسلان، و كان يريد الدراسة في إحدى جامعات بريطانيا فلم يتيسر له ذلك، فكتب الأمير شكيب رسالة إلى أحد أصدقائه بوزارة الخارجية الألمانية يقول فيها : (عندي شاب مغربي أديب ما دخل ألمانيا مثله، وهو يريد أن يدرس في إحدى الجامعـات، فعسى أن تجدوا له مكانا لتدريس الأدب العربي براتب يستعين به على الدراسة)، وسرعان ما جاء الجواب بالقبول، حيث سافر الشيخ الهلالي إلى ألمانيا وعين محاضراً في جامعة "بون" وشرع يتعلم اللغة الألمانية، حيث حصل على دبلومها بعد عام، ثم صار طالباً بالجامعة مع كونه محاضراً فيها، وفي تلك الفترة ترجم الكثير من الألمانية وإليها، وبعد ثلاث سنوات في بون انتقل إلى جامعة برلين طالباً ومحاضراً ومشرفاً على الإذاعة العربية، وفي سنة 1940م قدم رسالة الدكتوراه، حيث فند فيها مزاعم المستشرقين أمثال: مارتن هارثمن، وكارل بروكلمان، وكان موضوع رسالة الدكتوراه "ترجمة مقدمة كتاب الجماهر من الجواهر مع تعليقات عليها"، وكان مجلس الامتحان والمناقشة من عشرة من العلماء، وقد وافقوا بالإجماع على منحه شهادة الدكتوراه في الأدب العربي.  و أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية سافر الشيخ إلى المغرب، وفي سنة 1947م سافر إلى العراق وقام بالتدريس في كلية "الملكة عالية" ببغداد إلى أن قام الانقلاب العسكري في العراق فغادرها إلى المغرب سنة 1959م. وشرع أثناء إقامته بالمغرب، موطنه الأصلي، في الدعوة إلى توحيد الله ونبذ الشرك واتباع نهج خير القرون. وفي هذه السنة (سنة 1959م) عين مدرسا بجامعة محمد الخامس بالرباط ثم بفرعها بفاس، وفي سنة 1968م تلقى دعوة من سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة آنذاك للعمل أستاذاً بالجامعة منتدباً من المغرب فقبل الشيخ الهلالي وبقي يعمل بها إلى سنة 1974م حيث ترك الجامعة وعاد إلى مدينة مكناس بالمغرب للتفرغ للدعوة إلى الله، فصار يلقي الدروس بالمساجد ويجول أنحاء المغرب ينشر دعوة السلف الصالح. وكان من المواظبين على الكتابة في مجلة (الفتح) لمحب الدين الخطيب، ومجلة (المنار) لمحمد رشيد رضا رحم الله الجميع. 
توفي رحمه الله في يوم الإثنين *25* * شوال 1407هـ* الموافق لـ *22* * يونيو 1987م* وذلك بمنزله في مدينة الدار البيضاء بالمغرب. و قد شيع جنازته جمع غفير من الناس يتقدمهم علماء ومثقفون وسياسيون.  وهذه هي خاتمة الشيخ محمد تقي الدين الهلالي :حدث رجل ممن جالس الشيخ محمد تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله وزاره الشيخ في بيته وهو السيد عبد الإله الشرقاوي الرباطي (وهو مقيم بالمغرب حاليا) أن ابن عم الشيخ المعروف في المغرب بــ "الهلالي" حدثه بما يلي : كان الشيخ محمد تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله في أواخر أيام حياته مريضا طريح الفراش وكان لا يستطيع أن يتوضأ فكان يتيمم ؛ وكان رحمه الله لا يرى التيمم بالحجر بل يتيمم بالتراب إذ كان له بمنزله كيس يملؤه بالتراب لذلك الغرض، وإذا قيل له تيمم بالحجر قال لا هذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (يعني التيمم بالتراب). وذات يوم قال لأهل بيته إيتوني بوَضوء فقالوا له أنت لا تستطيع التوضؤ فتيمم، لكنه أصر على الوضوء فأتوه بوضوء. فتوضأ رحمه الله وصلى ركعتين واستلقى على الفراش وقال لمن كان ببيته : من يجيد منكم قراءة القرآن، فقرأ عليه أحدهم سورة ياسين وهو ينصت حتى أتمها؛ ثم قال له الشيخ رحمه الله أعد القراءة من قوله تعالى :{*أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الْإِنسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُّبِينٌ*} فأعاد القارئ القراءة إلى أن انتهى من قوله تعالى :{ *وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلاً وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ*} فرفع الشيخ إصبعه إلى السماء (يعني وكأنه يقول : الله هو الذي يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ ) ففاضت روحه من حينها، فنسأل الله الكريم أن يرحم الشيخ رحمة واسعة ويدخله فسيح جناته. ورزقنا وإياكم حسن الخاتمة. آمين.
*
مؤلفات الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي* رحمه الله كثيرة جدا وجمعها ليس بالأمر الهين لأنها ألفت في أزمنة مختلفة وبقاع شتى ، ومنها : 
•  الزند الواري والبدر الساري في شرح صحيح البخاري [المجلد الأول فقط] 
•  الإلهام والإنعام في تفسير الأنعام 
•  مختصر هدي الخليل في العقائد وعبادة الجليل  :: اضغط لتحميل الكتاب ::
•  *الهدية الهادية للطائفة التجانية*  :: اضغط لتحميل الكتاب ::
•  القاضي العدل في حكم البناء على القبور 
•  العلم المأثور والعلم المشهور واللواء المنشور في بدع القبور 
•  آل البيت ما لهم وما عليهم    - :: اضغط لقراءة  المقالات (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) (6) (7) (8) ::
•  حاشية على كتاب التوحيد لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
•  حاشية على كشف الشبهات لمحمد بن عبدالوهاب 
•  الحسام الماحق لكل مشرك ومنافق :: اضغط لتحميل الكتاب :: ::  اضغط للاستماع لشرح الكتاب ::
•  دواء الشاكين وقامع المشككين في الرد على الملحدين 
•  البراهين الإنجيلية على أن عيسى داخل في العبودية وبريء من الألوهية  :: اضغط لتحميل الكتاب ::
•  *فكاك الأسير العاني المكبول بالكبل التيجاني* 
•  فضل الكبير المتعالي (ديوان شعر) 
•  أسماء الله الحسنى (قصيدة) :: اضغط لقراءة القصيدة ::
•  الصبح السافر في حكم صلاة المسافر :: اضغط لتحميل الكتاب ::
•  العقود الدرية في منع تحديد الذرية 
•  الثقافة التي نحتاج إليها (مقال) :: اضغط لقراءة المقال ::
•  تعليم الإناث و تربيتهن (مقال) :: اضغط لقراءة المقال ::
•  ما وقع في القرآن بغير لغة العرب (مقال) :: اضغط لقراءة المقال ::
•  أخلاق الشباب المسلم (مقال) :: اضغط لقراءة المقال ::
•  من وحي الأندلس (قصيدة)  :: اضغط لقراءة القصيدة :: 
[1]  - http://www.alhilali.net/

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

جزاك الله خيرا د. أمل ونفع بما تكتب

----------


## العلمي أمل

شكر الله لك أخي عبد الله وبارك الله لك... تشجيعك مما يقوي عزمي ويشد أزري لأواصل... اللهم تقبل عملنا خالصا لك لا حظ لهوى النفس فيه واكتب النفع به ذوداً عن سلامة الدين من زيف المبطلين وانتحال المنتحلين وافتراء المفترين الضالين المضلين آميــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــن وما توفيقي إلا بالله رب العالمين هو النصير والمعين.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> شكر الله لك أخي عبد  الله وبارك الله لك... تشجيعك مما يقوي عزمي ويشد أزري لأواصل...


بل أنتم شكر الله لكم ، على الإفادة.. واصل وصلك الله.



> اللهم  تقبل عملنا خالصا لك لا حظ لهوى النفس فيه واكتب النفع به ذوداً عن سلامة  الدين من زيف المبطلين وانتحال المنتحلين وافتراء المفترين الضالين المضلين  آميــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــن وما توفيقي إلا بالله رب  العالمين هو النصير والمعين.


آمين آمين آمين.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*3) الكتاب الثالث**: مشتهى الخارف الجاني في رد زلقات التجاني الجاني* *
اسم الكتاب**:* مشتهى الخارف الجاني في رد زلقات التجاني الجاني *المؤلف: العلامة الشيخ محمد الخضر الجكني الشنقيطي (أول قاضي قضاة في الدولة الأردنية 1921م) و(مفتي المالكية بالمدينة المنورة المتوفى بها سنة 1355هـ/1936م)* 
*الناشر:* دار البشير عمان الأردن
*تاريخ الطبع:* الطبعة الأولى 1405هـ/1985م – الطبعة الثانية 1414هـ/1993م*
**عدد الصفحات**:**627* رابط التحميل*:* *
*http://www.archive.org/download/MUCH...CHTAKHARIF.pdf *نبذة تعريفية وفهرس الكتاب*: كتاب من أفضل وأول الكتب التي بينت حقائق التجانية المنتشرة في المغرب وغرب إفريقيا. ولعل فهرس الكتاب يكون أحسن دليل على فحواه ومضمونه.
*الفهرس* الموضوع................  ..............................  ..............................  ...                                                                                                                                                                                       الصفحة المقدمة................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............5 مقدمة في حقيقة الكتمان................  ..............................  ........................9 باب في بيان ما نسبه هذا الرجل المشرع من الكتمان للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الفصل الأول: في بيان الألفاظ المروية عنه المصرح فيها نصاً......................  ..19 الفصل الثاني: في شهادة الله تعالى له بالتبليغ..............  ..............................  33 فصل........................  ..............................  ..............................  .......39 فصل: في كفر من نسب للأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام................  ................43 فصل........................  ..............................  ..............................  .......47 باب في قوله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم... :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الفصل الأول: في تفسيرها وما قال فيها علماء الحديث..................  ...............55 فصل: في استدلال العلماء قديماً وحديثاً................  ..............................  ... 63 فصل: في الطعن في أجوبة من أجاب عن زلقات هذا الرجل....................  ....... 71 فصل: في تبيين أن كل البدع تشريع زائد أو ناقص......................  .............. 79 فصل: في أن كل خارج عن السنة يدَّعي الدخول فيها......................  ........... 83 باب فيما يدعيه هذا الرجل المشرع من رؤية النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الفصل الأول: في الكلام على رؤية النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقظة بعد موته هل هي ممكنة أم لا؟. 91 فصل: في قول العارف ابن أبي جمرة ومن تبعه أن هذه الرؤية من الكرامات.... 103 فصل: في حكم ما يحكى عن كثير من الصالحين أنه يرى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقظة بعد موته ويسمع منه فوائد وأخباراً.. 119 فصل: في تعريف الصحابي................  ..............................  .................151 فصل: في أن مقالته هذه قبيحة متضمنة تكذيب كثير من نصوص القرآن العظيم.217 فصل: في إهداء ثواب القراءة وغيرها من الأذكار للميت....................  .........227 فصل: في أن من قال قولاً مخالفاً لما تضمنه القرآن يرتد بذلك......................  243 باب في مقالته البشيعة الشنيعة فصل: في كفر من كذب على الله تعالى....................  ..............................  253
فصل: نص الأئمة على أن تفضيل غير القرآن عليه من كلام البشر كفر............259
فصل: في أحاديث الذكر الواردة في فضله......................  ........................267
فصل: في رد قوله: إن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أخبره بذلك الفضل....................  ...............287
فصل........................  ..............................  ..............................  .....293 فصل: في حرمة ما أوهم نقصاً في المعصوم................  ..........................303 فصل........................  ..............................  ..............................  .....311 فصل: في تفضيل بعض أسماء الله تعالى على بعض........................  ..........329 فصل: في إتمام الكلام على تفضيل بعض الذكر أو القرآن على بعض...............343 فصل: في بقية الكلام على بطلان مقالة هذا الرجل....................  ................353 باب فيما أجاب به صاحب بغية مستفيدهم عن تفضيل صلاتهم على القرآن العظيم الفصل الأول....................  ..............................  ..............................  399 فصل: في كلام جلة الصوفية أن مرجعهم إلى الكتاب والسنة..................  ......407 فصل........................  ..............................  ..............................  .....427 فصل: في بحثين مهمين جليلين، أحدهما: في حياة الأنبياء في قبورهم، والثاني: في بقائهم على رسالتهم...433 فصل: في قوله: إن هذه الصلاة المخترعة لا يحبطها ما يحبط الأعمال الصالحة إذا صدرت من المصلي بها..443 باب في كلياته السبع....................  ..............................  ..........................463 فصل: في حقيقة الولي....................  ..............................  ..................465 فصل: في حقيقة العارف وتمييزه عن غيره من الأولياء الذين لا يوصفون بهذا الوصف..........501 فصل: في حقيقة القطب وما قيل فيه........................  ............................50  5 فصل: في تقرير ما توجبه كليات هذا الرجل المفتري................  ..................521 خاتمة الفصل الأول: في السبب الذي حملني على التعرض لبعض زلقات هذا الرجل المفتري..543 فصل: في حقيقة البدعة..................  ..............................  ...................549 فصل: في أن صاحب البدعة ليس له من توبة وفي سبب بعده عن التوبة.........555 فصل: في ذكر شيء من ذم البدع....................  ..............................  .....563 *
ترجمة للمؤلف:* من بلاد شنقيط (موريتانيا) مرورا بالمغرب، فالحجاز، قدم العلامة الشيخ محمد الخضر بن سيدي عبد الله بن أحمد مايابي الجكني الشنقيطي إلى شرقي الأردن بصحبة الأمير المؤسًّـس عبد الله بن الحسين ليكون أول من يشغل منصب قاضي القضاة في الدولة الأردنية إلى جانب منصب الوزارة في أول حكومة في عهد الإمارة تشكـَّـلت في 11 ـ 4 ـ م1921 برئاسة أحد رجالات الحركة الوطنية العربية في مطلع القرن العشرين المنصرم الرئيس رشيد طليع اللبناني الأصل، فعندما غزا المستعمرون الفرنسيون بلادَ شنقيط هبَّ علماؤها للتصدًّي للمحتلين الفرنسيين، وكان لفتوى الشيخ، محمد الخضر بن سيدي عبد الله بن أحمد مايابي الجكني الشنقيطي بوجوب الجهاد ضد الفرنسيين، أثر كبير في تدافع أهالي بلاد شنقيط للإلتحاق بركب الجهاد، وكان الشيخ محمد الخضر من قادةً الجهادً إلى جانبً حاكم شنقيط الأمير عثمان بن بكـَّـار، وأبلى المجاهدون بلاءً حسنا في جهاد المحتلين، ولكن القوَّة الغاشمة غلبت القلة المؤمنة فاحتلَّ الفرنسيون بلادَ شنقيطْ وأخذوا يطاردون المجاهدين فارتحل الشيخُ محمد الخضر إلى المغربً ومكث فيها خمسَ سنوات ارتحل بعدها إلى الحجاز واستقرَّ في المدينة المنوَّرةً في عام 1330هـ (1912م) واختير مفتياً للمذهب المالكي، وكان على علاقة وثيقة بشريف مكة الشريف الحسين بن علي وأبنائه، وعندما توجَّه الأميرُ عبد الله بن الحسين بن علي إلى شرقي الأردن في عام م1921 رافقه الشيخُ محمد الخضر الشنقيطي، وشارك في أوَّل حكومةْ أردنيةْ بعد تأسيس إمارة شرقي الأردن التي كان يُطلق على حكومتها اسم (حكومة الشرق العربي) تجاوباً مع المشاعر الوحدوية والعروبية التي كانت تغلب على أهالي شرقي الأردن، وشغل الشيخ منصب قاضي القضاة ومنصب الوزارة في الحكومة التي كان يطلق عليها إسم مجلس المشاورين، ثمَّ شغل منصب قاضي القضاة في حكومةً الرئيسً رشيد طليع الثانية المشكـَّـلةً في 5 ـ 7 ـ م1921 ، ثمَّ شغل منصب مستشار الأمور الشرعية (بمثابة وزارة الأوقاف) في حكومةً الرئيسً مظهر رسلان المشكـَّـلةً في 15 ـ 8 ـ م1921 ، وفي عام 1354هـ (1936م) عاد الشيخُ محمد الخضر بن سيدي عبد الله بن أحمد مايابي الجكني الشنقيطي إلى المدينةً المنوّرةً ولم يلبث أن انتقلَ فيها إلى رحمة الله عزَّ وجلَّ ودُفن في البقيع. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي نجل الشيخ محمد الخضر بن سيدي عبد الله بن أحمد مايابي الجكني الشنقيطي شغل أيضا منصبَ قاضي القضاة ومنصبَ الوزارة في عدَّةً حكوماتْ في عهد المملكة، وفي سنواتهً الأخيرةً اعتزل العملَ السياسيَ بعد أن كان يشغلُ منصبَ سفير الأردن في السعودية، وكما فعل والدُه فقد اختار الشيخُ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي الاستقرار في المدينةً المنوَّرةً بعد تقاعده مجاوراً لمسجد النبيًّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وانتقل إلى رحمة الله عزَّ وجلَّ في 16 ـ 6 ـ 1410هـ - 13 ـ 1 ـ م1990 ودُفن في البقيع حيث دفن والده. (نقلا عن الدستور الأردنية)[1] 

[1]  - نقلا عن موقع الحصاد http://www.alhassad.net/spip.php?article2609

----------


## العلمي أمل

*استدراك* *الشيخ علي بن محمد الدخيل الله:*  أستاذ بكلية أصول الدين في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية (السعودية). وقد كانت رسالة الدكتوراه الخاصة به في تحقيق كتاب الصواعق المرسلة على الجهمية والمعطلة لابن القيم رحمه الله وهي مطبوعة في أربع مجلدات(لم تتوفر لي بعد معلومات عن السيرة الذاتية للشيخ - مؤلف الكتاب الأول من القائمة)  .

----------


## العلمي أمل

*4) الكتاب الرابع:* *الأنوار الرحمانية لهداية الفرقة التيجانية*

*عنوان الكتاب*: الأنوار الرحمانية لهداية الفرقة التيجانية
*المؤلف*: المرحوم الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يوسف الإفريقي – مدير دار الحديث بالمدينة المنورة سابقا
*تاريخ التأليف**: مقدمة الكتاب وسبب التأليف بتاريخ* 10/6/1356هـ
*راجعه*: أحمد فهمي أحمد وكيل جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بالقاهرة 1412هـ الطبعة 2
*الناشر*: المملكة العربية السعودية – الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة – مركز شئون الدعوة رقم  20
*عدد الصفحات* : 20
*رابط التحميل*: 
http://dc274.4shared.com/download/3n...10227-4b8e123d
*
تعريف بالكتاب*: يعد الكتاب ملخصاً مفيداً في موضوعه، يتناول عقيدة الفرقة التجانية بأسلوب بسيط وتسلسل منطقي، ويبين في فقرات الأمور التالية : 1) مقدمة (ص 1) ؛ 2) سبب تأليف الكتاب (1356هـ) (ص 2) ؛ 3) قواعد الإسلام (ص 3) ؛ 4) المسلم الحقيقي (ص 4) ؛ 5) تعريف السنة والبدعة (ص 4) ؛ 6) تقسيم البدعة (ص 5) ؛ 7) ورد التجانية وما شاكلها بدعة (ص 5) ؛ 8) إن الله لا يقبل عمل صاحب بدعة حتى يدعها (ص 6) ؛ 9) صاحب البدعة ملعون وممنوع من الشفاعة المحمدية (ص 8) ؛ 10) قد أتم الله هذا الدين قبل الطريقة التجانية وغيرها (ص 10) ؛ 11) تبرؤ أهل البدع بعضهم من بعض يوم القيامة (ص 11) ؛ 12) الامتثال للعلماء في غير أمر الله ! عبادة لهم (ص 12) ؛ 13) الشروع في تفصيل ما ينكره أهل السنة على التجانية وغيرها (ص 12) : العقيدة الأولى (ص 13)، العقيدة الثانية (ص 13)، العقيدة الثالثة (ص 15)، العقيدة الرابعة (ص 15)، العقيدة الخامسة (ص 15)، العقيدة السادسة (ص 16)، العقيدة السابعة (ص 16)، العقيدة الثامنة (ص 16)، العقيدة التاسعة (ص 17)، العقيدة العاشرة (ص 18).

----------


## العلمي أمل

*استدراك* *ترجمة لمؤلف الكتاب الرابع من سلسلة هذه الصفحة* ترجمة الشيخ عبد الرحمن الإفريقي
لفضيلة الشيخ عمر بن محمد فلاته
رحمهما الله 
*تعريف بالمؤلف*[1]: الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يوسف الأفريقي
الففوي مولداً، والمدني مهاجراً، والمحدث مسلكاً والفلاني نسباً.

ولد رحمه الله عام 1326هـ في بلاد مالي من قارة إفريقيا الغربية، بقرية تسمى (فَفَا) من أبوين كريمين أنجبا من الأولاد الكثير من الذكور والإناث لم يعش منهم غير المترجم له وأخوه الأكبر، وكان أبوه من بيت الإمارة والحكم الذي لم يزل حتى اليوم يتداوله آله. ونشأ في تلك الربوع مع أترابه يستنشق هواء الصحراء، ويمتع ناظريه بالفضاء الواسع الذي لا يردهما إلا النهر الذي جعل القرية جزيرة.
إن الشعوب المسلمة في أفريقيا عندما حل ببلادها المستعمر اعتبروا تلك الفترة فترة بلاء، وأيام نحس ـ وساعات بؤس، وآثروا الموت على الحياة.
وفي هذا الوقت ولد الشيخ عبد الرحمن الإفريقي المترجم له، وشب عن الطوق، ولما بلغ سن التمييز بعثه والده إلى فقيه القرية الذي يسمى ألفا ليلقنه بعض سور القرآن الكريم ويعلمه بعض الأحكام المبسطة من الكتب الفقهية المتداولة، وظهرت عليه ملامح النجابة، ولم يمض كبير وقت حتى اختاره حكام البلاد المستعمرون للتعليم في مدارسهم التي افتتحوها في تلك البلاد، وأخذ قهراً عن والديه ضمن عدد من أبناء الأعيان، فازداد البلاء، وتفاقم الخطب على والديه وآله لاعتقادهم أنه لا يرجى الخير من شخص تربى على أيدي أعداء الله، وتثقف بثقافتهم ولكن الله غالب على أمره {وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ} وشاء الله أن يشتغل الفتى بدروسه، ويهضم معلوماته، ويكون النجم اللامع بين أقرنه، وينال الشهادات الدراسية التي تدل على تفوقه وجدارته مما جعله يختار للعمل مدرساً ثم موظفاً مسؤولاً في الأنواء الجوية. ولما دنت ساعة الظفر، وحانت ساعة السعادة والكرامة جرى بينه وبين مدير إدارته حديث في شأن الإسلام وواقع المسلمين، ونثر الخصم ما في جعبته من السموم، ورمى الإسلام الجمود والتخلف، وذكر له أن الإسلام دين لا يصلح للعالم، وتعاليمه لا تهذب النفوس وإنما هو منهج يكتبل الحريات، ويدعو إلى الوهم والخيالات، واستدل بواقع المسلمين وما هم عليه من التخلف والذل، وركونهم إلى الطلاسم والسحر والحجب واعتمادهم على الجن والكهان، والكواكب والحروز والأصنام، مما أدى الأوربيين إلى احتلال البلاد لإسعادهم، وانتشالهم من وهدة التخلف التي هم عليها، وقام يدلل على ذلك بالكثير والكثير من الأدلة التي نمقها المبشرون، وكادوا بها الإسلام والمسلمين، فلم يستطع الفتى حينها من أن يقنع الخصم، ولا أن يدافع عن دينه وعقيدته، لا سيما وأنه خال الوفاض بعيد عن العلم والعلماء والفقه والفقهاء، ولو كان مع أهل العلم والفقهاء فإن العلم في تلك البلاد وما شابهها لا يعدو حفظ القرآن. والمرور على بعض الرسائل في فقه الإمام مالك رحمه الله، ومنظومات شعرية في المديح النبوي باللغة المحلية والعربية، وعزم على أن يتصل بعلماء قريته ليقف على الحجج التي يرد بها على المجادل الخانق المعلم فلم ينل بغيته، ولم يحصل على طلبته، فامتلأت نفسه حسرة وندامة، وقرر السفر إلى الحرمين الشريفين، وهو يرى في كل عام المسافرين والآتين من مكة بدعوى أداء الحج، وقرر البقاء فيهما برهة من الزمن ليتفقه في دينه، ويتسلح بسلاح يقارع به الخصم، وينازل به العدو الذي طعن في عقيدة الإسلام وفي صدق رسالة نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
إذاً فلا عجب من أن يسمع الشيخ الأفريقي رحمة الله عليه من ذلك الفرنسي ما لا يريد أن يسمعه عن الإسلام، وأن يعقد العزم على الرحيل إلى منازل الوحي، ومهبط الرسالة ليتلقى من علماء المسلمين فيها بعد أداء الحج - ما يدحض به الباطل، ويتزود من الدلائل والبيانات ما فيه شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين.
إنها لهمة عالية ونية صادقة، وغيرة لله خالصة انبعثت من شاب مسلم لم يبلغ يومها العشرين عاماً، يصبر على مفارقة الآباء والأقرباء، والأنداد والأحباء، والوطن والمنصب، والحال أنه أصبح شخصاً مرموقاً يشار إليه بالبنان، قد ينال في المجتمع مرتبة يغبطه عليها أترابه من أبناء الزمان، ولكن الأمر كما قال الله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَهْدِ اللهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ مُضِلٍّ..} الآية، (الزمر: 37).

*وصول الشيخ إلى الحرمين الشريفين* الشيخ سعيد: هذا هو الرجل الأول الذي اتصل به المترجم له في المدينة المنورة، وبالحقيقة فقد انتفع منه علماً، وخلقاً ونبلاً، وكان اتصاله به بمثابة تحول من حال إلى حال، وحياة إلى حياة، وبدأ يتعلم اللغة العربية من ألفها وساعده على سرعة التحصيل إخلاصه أولا بعد توفيق الله، وجده واجتهاده وثقافته الفرنسية التي هونت عليه الكثير من الأمور.
ولقد مكث الشيخ الأفريقي مع شيخه سعيد المذكور مدة قرأ فيها القرآن وشيئاً من كتب الفقه المالكي كمتن العشماوي، والأخضري، وابن عاشر والأزهرية وشيئاً من شروحها، ومتن الرسالة وبعض شروحها، ودرس عليه العقيدة السلفية وشيئاً من كتب الحديث كالأربعين النووية، والمختارة من الأحاديث للهاشمي، وجزء يسير من بلوغ المرام.
بعد ذلك حن إلى وطنه، وظن أنه قد حاز من العلم ما يهيئ له مقارعة الأعداء بالحجة والبيان، واستأذن شيخه في العودة إلى البلاد بعد أدائه الحجة الثانية وهو لا يدري ما سبق في قدر الله من الخير - ولما فرغ من أداء المناسك اجتمع بشيخ جليل من بني قومه يقيم بجدة وجرى نقاش علمي في مسألة فقهية فأدلى دلوه، وتقدم في الحديث على جلسائه، وسرد النصوص التي يحفظها من الكتب التي قرأها فقال له الشيخ: يا بني - وبكل بساطة وهدوء – "إن هذه المسألة ورد فيها حديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخالف النصوص التي ذكرت، ويدل على غير ما قرأت"، وقرأ عليه حديثاً ملك مجامع قلبه، وألجم لسانه، وفند حجته، وامتلأ مهابة، وقال: إذاً، علام خالفت المتون هذا الحديث؟! فقال الشيخ: "يا بني، إن جميع المتون وكل الكتب تابعة لأقوال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما سمعت ما قال الإمام مالك، وهو يرد فتوى سمعها عن أمير المؤمنين عمر: "كل كلام فيه مقبول ومردود سوى كلام صاحب هذا القبر وأشار إلى حجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله تعالى يقول: {فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِر}. (النساء: 59)".
ومن يومها قرر عدم السفر وكان يقول: "فأجمعت أمري على العودة إلى المدينة المنورة لأتقوى في دراسة حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونظرت إلى زملائي المسافرين نظرة مودع مفارق فراق غير وامق، وقلت في نفسي: إذا كان ما تحصلت عليه لا يقنع مسلماً ليعود عما هو عليه، فلأن أعجز عن إقناع الملحد المعاند من باب أولى، وقلت لهم: بلغوا آلي أنني لن أعود إلى البلاد حتى يأذن الله، وغربة عن الأوطان في سبيل العلم والمعرفة خير من إقامة سعيدة بالأوطان على جهل وتبعية".
أقول: إن الشيخ الأفريقي رحمه الله فإنه قد عاد إلى المدينة فعلاً، وعاد إلى شيخه الشيخ سعيد، ولما رآه سر بعودته، وأنزله منزلة كريمة، وخصّص له أوقاتاً يتلقى فيها العلم في البيت والمسجد، وصار يصحبه معه في مجالس لعلماء، ليلقح ذهنه، وتوجه فكره، واتخذه التلميذ الخاص، ولو جاز التبني لتبناه، لا سيما أن الشيخ سعيد لم يرزق أولاداً.
وعندما افتتحت مدرسة دار الحديث بالمدينة عام 1350هـ وعين الشيخ مدرساً فيها، دعاه إلى الالتحاق بها، وكانت يومها مدرسة معنية بتدريس الحديث النبوي، وعلومه على أوسع نطاق، ويُدرس فيها كبار العلماء، ومنهم الشيخ سعيد فوجد فيها بغيته، وكان مؤسسها العلامة الشيخ أحمد بن محمد الدهلوي رحمه الله - معنياً بالحديث، ومحدثاً مشهوراً أراد من تأسيس هذه الدار إنشاء جيل في حرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بصير بالحديث دراية ورواية، شأن مدارس الحديث في الهند إذ ذاك.
فالتحق الشيخ الأفريقي بها، ودرس فيها الصحاح والسنن، ومصطلح الحديث والفقه وأصولهما، وعلوم الآلة، ورأى مؤسس الدار منه الحرص الشديد على طلب العلم، وانقطاعه له، وإخلاصه فيه فازدادت محبته له، وجعل مكتبة الدار مذللة له، وصار يشرف عليها ويرشده إلى المراجع وينمي فيه ملكة البحث والمطالعة.
وقد استفاد من دار الحديث فائدة عظيمة، وتعمق في الحديث وعلومه ساعده على ذلك وجود العلماء الأجلاء الذين يعلمون في دار الحديث - بعد توفيق الله سأتحدث عن بعضهم عند الكلام على الشيوخ الذين تلقى عنهم العلم إن شاء الله - وكان تعلقه بالحديث تعلقاً عظيماً ملأ عليه شغاف قلبه، واستولى على لبه بحيث أصبح مشهوراً بين أقرانه وعند شيوخه برجل الحديث والمحدث.
هذا ولم يقصر الشيخ الأفريقي استفادته وتلقيه من دار الحديث فقط بل كان يتردد على الحلقات العلمية في المسجد النبوي، والمسجد النبوي جامعة من الجامعات وموضع إعداد القياديين من رجال العلم والفكر، وأرباب الشهامة والكرامات من عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يومنا هذا، وكان يومها يعج بالطلاب الذين ينهلون من المورد الصافي، ويتزودون من ميراث النبوة ما يحيي قلوبهم ويهذب أخلاقهم، وتقر به عيونهم ونفوسهم.
وقد ظل المسجد إلى عهد قريب هو المدرسة لكل العلوم، وكانت أسطواناته وسواريه مسنداً لظهور العلماء والفقهاء، والمحدثين والمفسرين يتحلق حولهم الطلاب، وينهلون من علمهم وفقههم العديد من الطبقات وعلى مختلف الأعمار والفئات.

*صفاتـه وأخـلاقه*: ولقد وعدت في مطلع حديثي أنني لا أبالغ في المدح والوصف والثناء كما يفعل عادة عندما يصف التلميذ شيخه، ولذا فإنني ههنا أذكر إلمامة صغيرة عن الجوانب التي أختار الكتابة عنها، وأعتقد أنني لست بالمبالغ أو المتزيد إذا سلكت الشيخ في عداد المصلحين في هذا القرن، فقد كان معلماً بارعاً، ومصلحاً وهب نفسه وفكره، وأذوى ناضر شبابه، وسلخ عمره في مجال الخير، وكان رحمة الله علينا وعليه قد أعطي بسطة في الجسم كما أعطيها في العلم، أسمر ممتلئ الوجه متلألأة، لا ترى العبوس في وجهه، لين العريكة، يحرص في جميع شؤونه أن يسير سير المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وكان في منتهى الذكاء واللباقة، شجاعاً في الحق، صبوراً على الأذى في سبيل الله، حكيماً في أحاديثه، أديباً في مجلسه، لطيفاً في أسلوبه، سهلاً في تعليمه ومعاملته، مشجعاً للمجدين من طلابه في ألفاظ يرسلها كأنها سهام تنفذ إلى القلوب، يؤدب في شفقة وبشاشة وإيناس، ضليعاً في علم الحديث ومصطلحه،داعية لطلابه إلى اعتناق منهج الانطلاق الفكري في البحوث المقيدة بميزان الشريعة.
رجاعاً إلى الحق، مثيراً طلابه على ملازمة الطاعة والعبادة، عزيزاً في نفسه، ويغرس بذور العزة والكرامة في نفوسهم.
وأذكر أنه كان يسألهم تارة بمناسبة أيام الخميس والاثنين عمن صامهما تطوعاً، وعمن قام شيئاً من الليل غير الفريضة، فإذا أجابوا بالنفي ندب حال طلاب العلم في هذا الزمان.
أما جوده وكرمه وطيبته وحسن طويته، وحبه إسداء الخير للمحتاج فحدث عن ذلك ولا حرج.
ولقد اشتغل منذ عام 1360هـ بالتدريس في المسجد النبوي وبمدرسة دار الحديث المدنية إلى عام 1364هـ حيث انتدب للوعظ والإرشاد بمدينة ينبع النخل، وعاد منها في عامه بعد أن أمضى فيها ثمانية شهور أسس خلالها قواعد متينة، وأشاد بنياناً راسخاً في العقيدة هناك. وأزال كثيراً من البدع والمنكرات، باللطف والحكمة والموعظة الحسنة. وربض في دار الحديث ليثبت أركانها، ويدعم بنيانها، ويعمر جوانبها بالعلم النبوي.
وفي أواخر عام 1370هـ اختاره جلالة الملك عبد العزيز ليكون ضمن المدرسين في المعهد العلمي بالرياض، ثم بكلية الشريعة فكان يمكث بالرياض مدة الدراسة ويقضي عطلة الصيف بالمدينة المنورة ليشرف على أعمال دار الحديث، ويواصل تدريسه بالمسجد النبوي الذي كان يتمنى أن يكون بجوار معظم سواريه طلاب يعقلون عن الله، وعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقومون بتبليغ رسالة الله.

*مؤلفاته*: هذا ولما كان التأليف صنوا للتدريس والتبليغ في مجالات الإصلاح فقد قام الشيخ رحمه الله بتأليف بعض من الكتب النافعة، أرى أن أوجز ما تضمنته فيما يلي:
من اتصاله بالكثير من الحجاج الأفارقة تأكد أن الطريقة التجانية المنسوبة إلى الشيخ أحمد التجاني قد انتشرت في تلك البلاد، وتضاربت أقوال الناس فيها، وعمت بلاد أفريقيا موجة من الاختلاف في شأن هذه الطريقة، وفشا بين العامة منهم أن من لم يعتنق الطريقة التجانية فليس من الإسلام في شيء. وكان منزل الشيح رحمه الله منتدى يجتمع فيه الحجاج من غالب البلاد التي يحتلها الفرنسيون قبل أن يقسم إلى جمهوريات متعددة، ويقصده المثقفون منهم بالذات، لأنه يجيد اللغة الفرنسية، ويشرح لهم بواسطتها ما يحتاجون إليه من أمور دينهم. وكثيراً ما كان يدور النقاش والاستفسار عنها. فعكف رحمه الله على دراسة كتبها، والوقوف على حقيقة ما فيها من مراجعها وأصولها. وخلص من ذلك إلى تأليف رسالته التي بارك الله فيها - كانت سبباً لوعي الكثير من الناس لسهولة أسلوبها وخلوص نية صاحبها، والتركيز على نقاط حساسة هامة جعلت العامة تقف على بعض المعتقدات التي لا يعرفها إلا الخاصة من أهل الطريقة - أسماها (الأنوار الرحمانية لهداية الفرقة النجاتية). ومن أشهر ما ألف من الكتب في هذه الطريقة هو كتاب جواهر المعاني للشيخ علي حرازم، وكتاب الرماح للشيخ عمر الفوتي، وكتاب الإفادة الأحمدية لمريد السعادة الأبدية، للشيخ محمد الطيب الشهير بالسفياني والمتوفى عام 1259هـ وهو من خاصة الخاصة من أصحاب الشيخ أحمد التجاني.

[1]  - عن الصفحة http://www.tkroni.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2311

----------


## العلمي أمل

*5) الكتاب الخامس:* *الطريقة التيجانية حقائق وأسرار* *اسم الكتاب* :الطريقة التيجانية حقائق وأسرار
*المؤلف* :اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
*نسقها* : أبو حميد الفلاسي *التصنيف* :التوحيد والعقيدة 
*عدد الصفحات*: 18 *الناشر*: 
*رابط التحميل** :*
http://www.sfhatk.com/vb/uploade...1219600475.zip *نبذة عن الكتاب:* 
بناء على ما اقترحه سماحة الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاءوالدعوة والإرشاد (عبد العزيز بن باز) من كتابة بحث مختصر عن الطريقة التجانية وإدراجه في جدول أعمال الدورة العاشرة لمجلس هيئة كبار العلماء – أعدت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بحثاً في ذلك ضمنته ما يلي: 
1- كلمة عن أحمد التجاني منشئ هذه الطريقة وعن مصدرها. 
2- نبذ من عقيدته وعقيدة أتباعه. 
3- حكم الشريعة فيمن يعتقد هذه العقيدة. 
*درست اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء ما قدم إليها من بحث عن الطريقة التجانية وخلصت إلى أن الفرقة التجانية من أشد الفرق كفراً وضلالاً. والجدير بالذكر أن اللجنة ترأسها رئيسها عبد العزيز بن باز، وكانت مكونة من نائب رئيس اللجنة عبد الرزاق عفيفي وعضوان عبد الله بن غديان و عبد الله بن قعود.*

----------


## العلمي أمل

*استدراك* *على الكتاب الخامس من هذه الصفحة* *التعريف باللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء في المملكة العربية السعودية* 
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء في المملكة العربية السعودية[1]*: هي إحدى اللجان العلمية المعتبرة في العصر الحاضر ، تضم نخبة من كبار أهل العلم في هذه البلاد ، ولها مصداقية عالية في الأوساط العلمية والإسلامية ، ولها جهود كبيرة في بيان الأحكام الشرعية للناس ، وإصدار الفتاوى المتعلقة بجميع شؤون الحياة، وقد قام الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الرزاق الدويش بجمع الفتاوى الصادرة عن اللجنة فخرجت المجموعة الأولى منها في ستة وعشرين (26) مجلدا، وخرجت المجموعة الثانية منها في ستة مجلدات ، وهي من أهم المراجع التي يستفيد منها الناس وطلبة العلم اليوم في النظر في المسائل الفقهية المعاصرة .
وهذه الفتاوى كاملة متوفرة على شبكة الإنترنت في موقع الرئاسة العامة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على الرابط الآتي : 
http://www.alifta.net/Default.aspx
كما يتوفر الكتاب مصورا في شبكة الإنترنت تحت الرابط الآتي :
http://www.archive.org/details/fldbeefldbee

*ترجمات لأعضاء اللجنة*الذين أفتوا بأن الفرقة التجانية من أشد الفرق كفراً وضلالاً في الفتوى رقم (5553):
*·       * رئيس اللجنة: *عبد العزيز بن باز (انظر الموقع الرسمي لسماحة الشيخ* *http://www.binbaz.org.sa/ )* *و في الموسوعة:* *http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عبد_العزيز_بن_عب  _الله_بن_باز*  *·       * نائب الرئيس: *عبد الرزاق عفيفي (انظر ترجمته في*  *http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عبد_الرزاق_عفيفي**
·       * عضو: *عبد الله بن قعود (انظر ترجمته في الموسوعة :* *http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عبد_الله_بن_حسن_ب  ن_قعود )* 
 ·        عضو: *عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغديان (انظر نبذة عنه على الصفحة**http://www.albaidha.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7140* *)* وفي الموسوعة: *http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عبد_الله_بن_عبد_ا  لرحمن_الغديان*  
[1]  - عن http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/126635

----------


## العلمي أمل

*استدراك على الكتاب الخامس من هذه الصفحة* *رابط تحميل المجلد الثاني من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء* *وبه* *التيجانية** من صفحة : 223 إلى 247

* *http://www.archive.org/details/fldbeefldbee* *الملف**:

* *PDF with* ****** *(8.0 M*

----------


## العلمي أمل

وألف الكاتب مختصرا لكتابه السابق تحت عنوان: مختصر التجانية في 89 صفحة - دونك رابط تحميل الكتاب:
رابط التحميل :
http://www.archive.org/download/abu_...r_tijaniya.pdf

----------


## عبد الرحمن العدناني

> [RIGHT]  *كتب تفضح الطريقة التجانية وكفرياتها* 
> 
> *1)   * *الكتاب الأول:** التجانية دراسة لأهم عقائد التجانية على ضوء الكتاب والسنة للدكتور علي بن محمد آل دخيل الله*
> *اسم الكتاب**:** التجانية دراسة لأهم عقائد التجانية على ضوء الكتاب والسنة* *
> **المؤلف**:** د. علي بن محمد آل دخيل الله* *
> **الناشر**:** دار العاصمة/ السعودية* *
> **عدد الصفحات**:** 289 
> *


هل يمكنكم تصوير هذا الكتاب

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من نوادر الكتب في الرد على التجانية*
حمل كتاب :
إعلام المسلمين بما في كلام التجاني من الكذب الظاهر والكفر المبين 
تأليف : محمد الزمزمي بن محمد الصديق
رابط التحميل:
http://www.4shared.com/office/2wjB2UKO/__________.html
نبذة عن المؤلف: محمد الزمزمي الغماري 
علامة المغرب محمد الزمزمي الغماري من الصوفية إلى السنة 
العلامة الشريف محمد الزمزمي بن محمد بن الصديق الغماري .. ولد في أسرة أشعرية حتى النخاع، وبيت لطريقة صوفية (الطريقة الصديقية)، يكثر فيهم التجهم!! ويظهر فيهم التعصب .. 
ولد الشيخ ببور سعيد بمصر في طريق والديه إلى الحج عام 1330هـ. 
حفظ القرآن الكريم على شيخه الفقيه محمد الأندلسي، وفي عام 1349 شرع في قراءة العلم على أخيه الأكبر أحمد، ثم شدَّ الرحلة إلى القاهرة صحبه أخيه عبد الله الذي قرأ معه الآجرومية، وطرفاً من ألفية بن مالك، وورقات إمام الحرمين، وأوائل جمع الجوامع على الباخرة. 
ولما وصل إلى القاهرة التحق بالأزهر، فقرأ على جماعة من شيوخه، كالشيخ عبد السلام غنيم، وأبي طالب حسنين، ومحمود الإمام، وعبد المجيد الشرقاوي، والشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعي وغيرهم، واختار في الفقه قراءة مذهب أحمد رحمه الله تعالى. 
ثم رجع إلى طنجة عند وفاة والده عام 1354، وجعل يلقي دروساً تطوعيَّة بالجامع الكبير، وبزاوية والده في التفسير والحديث، والتفَّ حوله جماعة من الطلبة، فقرأ معهم الأصول والمنطق والعربية والبلاغة... 
نشأ –كما ذكرنا- كأسرته وباقي أهل بيته على التصوُّف وكان جَلْداً فيه، وألف في نصرته كتاباً أسماه: "الانتصار لطريق الصوفية الأخيار"، ذكر فيه أدلة ما يختصُّ به الصوفية. 
ثم لما بلغ سن الأشد –أي الأربعين- ، ونضج تفكيره، وثاب إلى رشده، أشهر على هذه الطرق البدعية حرباً عنيفة لا هوادة فيها، وضلَّلهم وبدعهم، وكفر عدداً منهم، وتبرأ من والده كتابةً وكتب: [ الزاوية وما فيها من البدع والأعمال المنكرة ] ، قال في ديباجته: "ألا فليشهد عليَّ المؤمنون، والعلماء الصالحون أنِّي أتبرأ من المتصوِّفة الجاهلين، وأتقرَّب إلى الله تعالى ببغضهم، وأدعو إلى محاربتهم ... ". 
وقد كان من محاربته للصوفية تركيزه على من خبر سرهم، وعرف شناعتهم، وتلاعبهم على الناس، وهم إخوته وتلامذة والده، فعاداهم وهجرهم، .. 
ووقعت بينه وبين إخوته ردود عديدة، أدت إلى فضحهم وكشف حقيقتهم، وهجر الناس لهم، وتبينهم أن الحق بالدليل، لا بأبناء الصديق الغماري وطريقتهم!! 
وقد قام بعض إخوته (المشايخ الجهمية) بمرافعة ضده في محاكم الطاغوت، يقاضونه على أن فضحهم وبيَّن عوارهم .. نسأل الله السلامة والعافية. 
ومن كتبه القاصمة لأرباب التصوف بالعموم؛ وأهله بالخصوص ما دونه باسم (الطوائف الموجودة في هذا الوقت) وفيه براءته من أحوال إخوانه الصوفية الدِّرْقاوية البِدْعية!! 
ومنها كتابه في الهجر، جليل القدر، عظيم الأمر، الذي أسماه بـ (إعلام المسلمين بوجوب مقاطعة المبتدعين والفجار والظالمين)، وهو رد على أخيه عبد الله، لما لديه من الدعوة إلى القبوريات، وإلى بناء المساجد على القبور، وخدمة زاوية أبيه الصوفية الصديقية، وفي سلسلة يطول ذِكْرُها من البدع المُضلَّة ... 
ومن رسائله التي هزت أصحاب الزاوية الضالة، كتابه (كشف الحجاب عن المتهور الكذاب) .. حتى أن أخيه القبوري عبد الله قال في سبيل التوفيق بأنه "يقصدني" وأخذ في ذكر ما بينه وبين أخيه .. والذي بينهم هو توحيد أو شرك .. فأحد يرفع راية الإسلام بنقائه وصفائه مخلصاً لله الدين .. والآخر يرفع راية عبادة القبور، واستحسان البدع وهم من السنة نفور .. هذه خلاصة الخلاف .. 
لقد كان –رحمه الله- أثرياً عاملاً بالدليل، شديداً على متعصبة المذاهب، قوَّالاً بالحق، بعيداً عن الظلمة وذوي السلطة، شديداً عليهم وعلى المتفرنجين، زاهداً في الدنيا .. 
له تآليف كثيرة، منها: (دلائل الإسلام) و(التفرنج) و(المحجة البيضاء) و(إعلام الفضلاء بأن الفقهاء ليسوا من العلماء) و(تحذير المسلمين من مذهب العصريين) و(الحجة البيضاء .. ) و(كشف الحجاب عن المتهور الكذاب) و(إعلام المسلمين بوجوب مقاطعة المبتدعين والفجار والظالمين) ... 
ولقد ألمَّ بالشيخ مرض ألزمه الفراش مده حتى توفاه الله سبحانه ، في يوم الجمعة 28 من ذي الحجة عام 1408هـ، غفر الله له ورحمه ورفع منزلته في عليين.  كتبه : أبو عمر الدوسري
*نقلا عن: سلسلة أعلام تاركي الصوفية الحلقة (3) علامة المغرب محمد الزمزمي ...*

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

رجاء
أرجو من الدكتور العلمي أن يقدم لنا خلاصات عن الأطروحات التي نوقشت في هذا الموضوع بكلية الآداب بفاس ،مع التعريف بأصحابها.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*وصلات** لأشرطة في الموضوع*كشف أباطيل الطريقة التجانية اعترافات مشايخ الطريقة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvO1qi2snrE








http
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsazx_KVbSA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M2dned8Z4c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLDE3uD3qochttp:
//www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMfzHLx6ImA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd5gWFrr70w



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg9lyTFRQYA&feature=re  lated

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## محمد اجمل حنيف

السلام عليك اخي الكريم. هل يمكنك ان تزونا معلومات اكثر عن سيرة الذاتية للشيخ علي بن محمد الدخيل الله. اني احتاجها لبحثي السجال حول الطريقة التجانية. جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.

----------

